# need help asap sick kid



## elloyd (Apr 27, 2012)

i have a 4 week bottel baby doe that has been fine up till this morning she is crying and cant stand up she wont eat a bottel or anything i can not get bose from a vet nor can i find a vet to see her i dont know what to do please help this is my littlegirls pet


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

I would think bloat or coccidiosis. 

I would get baking soda into her, not an easy job, I normally mix with a little corn syrup, 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of baking soda, depending if she is a large breed or a small breed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

then I would consider treating her for Overeating disease. 

Give her some Penn G orally, I believe the dosage is  around 3cc, and you can also give her a shot of Penn G

Thing is, we need to decide if she has Overeating Disease, or coccidiosis or both. 

Do you have any medications for Coccidiois?  

Do you have a feed store near you with medications available?


----------



## elloyd (Apr 27, 2012)

my husband called me and said that she ate about 12oz . he said she looked bloated can i get pen g from the farm store we have a wilco i found a friend that has the bose and she has not had her cdt yet we are new to this and my husband was just asking if she could be eating tomuch hay??


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2012)

You should be able to get the Penicillin at the feed store or TSC. Also, see if they have C&D Antitoxin. I would be giving her that. At 4 weeks old, unless she is eating moldy hay, hay wouldn't be the problem. Coccidia or Overeating disease from bottle feeding would be my 2 guesses.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 27, 2012)

is the CAndD the same as cdt cuz i got the cdt last night was gonna dose them all this weekend my husband is picking up boose from friend now and i will get the pen as soon as i get off work should i just have him give her   bakeing soda in a syringe or see if she will lick it up? she eats alot of hay and there is no mold


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

elloyd said:
			
		

> is the CAndD the same as cdt cuz i got the cdt last night was gonna dose them all this weekend my husband is picking up boose from friend now and i will get the pen as soon as i get off work should i just have him give her   bakeing soda in a syringe or see if she will lick it up? she eats alot of hay and there is no mold


No the C & D is not the same as the CDT vaccine,  You would want to treat the kid with C & D Antitoxin, I didn't mention it because it can be hard to find, and normally needs to be ordered, but it is worth a try.  

Do not vaccinate the kid with CD T vaccine if he is sick.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

It is also not the Tetnus antitoxin,  need to read label carefully. 

There are a couple different brands, but this is an example

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/clostridium-perfringens/camid/LIV/cp/0040207/

Giving Penn G orally, will help with some of the bacteria building up in her rumen. 

You will need to give her probiotics after she is starting to feel better to build the good bacteria back up. 

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/probios-bovine-one/camid/LIV/cp/16565/


You will also need a 3cc syring, and 18 guage  needle for the Procaine G.  Don't go with a needle any smaller than 20 gauge, Penn G is too thick to go through the needle.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 27, 2012)

ok i am gonna go look for what u said to get my husband found a vet and he went down at got the bose from them and they told him that she may have just got to cold lastnight cuz she is up jumping around and eating hay should i still goahead and give the penn g and the c and d?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2012)

If she appears ok, then I wouldn't do the penicillin or the C&D antitoxin. I would however go ahead and give her the CDT vaccine shot. Do it now and then again in 3 weeks. Give her 2cc both times. That is if you haven't done it yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If she appears ok, then I wouldn't do the penicillin or the C&D antitoxin. I would however go ahead and give her the CDT vaccine shot. Do it now and then again in 3 weeks. Give her 2cc both times. That is if you haven't done it yet.


I agree, I wouldn't treat her if she seems okay. Give her some bo-se and VAccinate her with CDT vaccine.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so now I have two kids with scouts and I think that my little girl has bloats should I reduce the amount I am hotel feeding


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 28, 2012)

what are you bottle feeding them? 

How long have you had them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

What is their weight? What are you feeding? How much are you feeding them?


----------



## elloyd (Apr 28, 2012)

I have had them since the day they were born one is the girl I started this three on and one is 3 mon old they eat about 12oz one three times a day one once a day they have free choice hay water and the older one get goat feed once a day they are on a milkreplacer since that was what was fed to them when I got them at two days old I was out of town when they were born so a friend took them home till we got jome


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

What is the brand of milk replacer? How much does the little doe weigh?


----------

